
For first time, MIT's free online classes can lead to degree - wyclif
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/c3264c4bce46440ab5cd78029759ae72/1st-time-mits-free-online-classes-can-carry-credit
======
rw2
I think this kind of degree is better given to computer science classes.

Compute science assignments are easy to grade, especially project classes
where you can auto-run against a set of tests. In the article, the degree is
supply management, we need a lot more free form education in computer science
than supply side management.

~~~
Joof
I agree. Academia is really resistant to the idea (see MOOCs), but the quality
of this style of education can be quite high for CS.

Plus there are guys like me who are excellent at the CS / math, but were awful
at everything else in undergrad who could really shine.

